# Private Messages is a little sticky!



## Chile Chef (May 19, 2009)

Every time I try open my PM's it takes me about 10 x times of restarting my browser, This is the only site that the pm's are sticky.


----------



## SRL (May 19, 2009)

It's quick for me, but I only had a few in there. Do you have many stored, like in Sent Messages?


----------



## Chile Chef (May 19, 2009)

SRL said:


> It's quick for me, but I only had a few in there. Do you have many stored, like in Sent Messages?


I don't SRL, I have a few. 

and the this is the only site that seems to load slow every time I log in.


----------



## Alix (May 19, 2009)

Try clearing your cache Chile Chef, the issue is likely on your end. We haven't had any issues reported here.


----------



## babetoo (May 19, 2009)

this is not my problem. mine is reoccurring notice that my post is to short. even when i know it is not. i end up having to leave site and then come back in. what's up with that.


----------



## msmofet (May 20, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Every time I try open my PM's it takes me about 10 x times of restarting my browser, This is the only site that the pm's are sticky.


 have you been eating pb&j sammies while PMing again? J/K  sorry i couldn't help myself.


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2009)

babetoo said:


> this is not my problem. mine is reoccurring notice that my post is to short. even when i know it is not. i end up having to leave site and then come back in. what's up with that.


 
any one have ideas why this happens. happened again today. it is a bummer to have to leave site completely and come back in


----------



## msmofet (May 20, 2009)

babetoo said:


> any one have ideas why this happens. happened again today. it is a bummer to have to leave site completely and come back in


 i also find the redirect a bit slow. i also always have an exclamation mark and message in the explorer bar at bottom of browser that says done but with error on page:

Webpage error details
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.0; Trident/4.0; GTB6; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; Tablet PC 2.0; .NET CLR 3.0.30618; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; OfficeLiveConnector.1.3; OfficeLivePatch.0.0)
Timestamp: Thu, 21 May 2009 00:34:52 UTC

Message: 's' is undefined
Line: 247
Char: 2
Code: 0
URI: http://www.eons.com/glb/js/metrics.js


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i also find the redirect a bit slow. i also always have an exclamation mark and message in the explorer bar at bottom of browser that says done but with error on page:
> 
> Webpage error details
> User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.0; Trident/4.0; GTB6; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; Tablet PC 2.0; .NET CLR 3.0.30618; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; OfficeLiveConnector.1.3; OfficeLivePatch.0.0)
> ...


 
once in awhile that messages is on my screen too.


----------



## katybar22 (May 20, 2009)

Mine says "Problems with this web page may prevent it from being displayed properly or functioning properly..."  Although I haven't really had any problems with display or function.  Sometimes it does get really slow, ok, it freezes, and I have to leave and come back.  I thought it was just me, hmmm.


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2009)

Can I get you all to hit the Contact Us link when you run into that stuff? And mark it to the Tech Admin? That way if there is fix it will get to you directly.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 20, 2009)

Also - include which version of the "skin" you are using ... 1.0 (the original) or the new 2.0 (blue gingham background, etc - the new look).


----------



## msmofet (May 21, 2009)

michael in ftw said:


> also - include which version of the "skin" you are using ... 1.0 (the original) or the new 2.0 (blue gingham background, etc - the new look).


 2.0


----------



## Alix (May 21, 2009)

Michael meant when you hit the Contact Us link msmofet, just be sure to include all the information in your "ticket" so that the Tech Admin can make sure it is all fixed.


----------



## Tech Admin (May 28, 2009)

I have tried to replicate this in IE, and Firefox to no avail.  Is there anything special you are trying to do here?


----------

